# Suchmaschine eine einzelne html-Seite nicht finden lassen



## wieseline (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

 habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte auf *eine* html-Seite in meiner Webseite meinen Namen schreiben. Diese Seite ist über einen Hyperlink von der Startseite erreichbar. Was ich aber nicht möchte: Google oder andere Suchmaschinen sollen die Seite nicht finden, wenn man meinen Namen in die Suche eingibt.

 Was kann ich tun?
 Könnt ihr mir helfen?

 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Da sollte Dir die robots.txt weiterhelfen koennen. Damit kannst Du Robots die Deine Webseite indizieren einzelne Seiten verbieten.
Wie das jetzt aber genau gemacht wird kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Aber wenn Du nach robots.txt googlest solltest Du ein paar schlaue Webseiten finden.


----------



## wieseline (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die Info.

User-agent: *
Disallow: /ordner/datei.html

Viele Grüße
wieseline


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Januar 2005)

Danke fuer das Beispiel, kann es evtl. bald mal auf der Arbeit brauchen.


----------

